# Cranberry Refrigerator Dessert



## Mai (Oct 22, 2002)

Cranberry Refrigerator Dessert

Step One: 2 cups fresh or frozen cranberries, ground up
1 to 2 large bananas diced 
1/2 cup sugar
Gently mix together and set aside.


Step Two: 2 cups graham cracker crumbs
6 Tblsp. melted butter
Mix together and press half the mixture in the bottom of a
9 x 9 x 2 pan.


Step Three: 1- 8 oz package cream cheese
1 cup sugar
Whip together until light and add 2 cups chopped pecans. Spread over the graham cracker mixture. 

Step Four:

Top with the cranberry mixture and cover with an 8 oz. container of whipped topping. Sprinkle top with remaining graham cracker mixture and refrigerate overnight.


----------

